# Washer additive - Antifreeze



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

All what additive do you use to prevent the washer bottle from freezing.
During the summer months I use the BMW concentrate, however as we are getting colder this concentrate does not have any alcohol in it to prevent the washer bottle from freezing.

I use BMW fluid because for some reason you can get a reaction if you mix the BMW fluids with aftermarket. I've seen this with Sonax where it goes gloopy (bacteria).

Has anyone tried this before, or have any other suggestions?
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Normfest-F...ash-resistant-down-to-70c-500ml-/162738511270

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Imagine IPA would be perfect for this?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Whats wrong with simple cheap stuff?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought 5 of these when they were on special ended up with 25l for 10 quid delivered. Seems pretty decent stuff and for that price I've no complaints :thumb:

Can't you just empty the bmw fluids so that when you top up you're not mixing them? Or am I missing something


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I did the same with the last 40% code.

No way they make money sending 25KG of liquid for 10 quid!!


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I use VW screen wash fluid - made by Wurth - protects to -70C if used neat - safe on rubber and also plastic headlight lens should you have xenon headlights and a wash system for the same.

You can usually get between 10 and 15% discount on a box of ten 1 litre bottles from a VW dealership Parts counter.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*sonax xtreme clear view nano concentrate*

sonax xtreme clear view nano concentrate has served me well in the colder months


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vw or Michelin concentrate from eBay


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I just bought 25 litres of triple QX stuff up there ^^
5x5 was cheaper than 1x25l.

Mine uses too much to use fancy stuff.

I'd be bankrupt.


Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I have some Quantum (VW / Audi) stuff and works a treat...


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Clarity from Angelwax has worked fine since i stopped using BMW screenwash - only needs a small amount for -7 protection.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Zebra said:


> I use VW screen wash fluid - made by Wurth - protects to -70C if used neat - safe on rubber and also plastic headlight lens should you have xenon headlights and a wash system for the same.
> 
> You can usually get between 10 and 15% discount on a box of ten 1 litre bottles from a VW dealership Parts counter.





ah234 said:


> Vw or Michelin concentrate from eBay


:thumb:

Same as BMW's too.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.autosessive.com/products/62129/comma-xstream-screenwash-65°c-5l

Very economical to dilute to protect at below freezing.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It best be good, it's the same price as 25l of the ECP brand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

LeeH said:


> It best be good, it's the same price as 25l of the ECP brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It may be cheaper than posted elsewhere but I haven't needed to buy any for a long while so haven't checked. On price alone, it won't win.

Dilutes at 10% for down to -3, thus giving 50L

Dulutes at 5% for 0 degrees, thus giving 100L

Cleans well at both ratios. Not checked the ratios of the ECP stuff so can't comment on that.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Saw this link on another car forum, thoughts anyone? Seemed interesting

https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/442...ty-axed-supermarket-screen-wash-instead-bmws/


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ah234 said:


> Saw this link on another car forum, thoughts anyone? Seemed interesting
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/442...ty-axed-supermarket-screen-wash-instead-bmws/


It is a tricky one, he has used something that they say caused the problem, should the product manufacturer be liable? (Little chance of that unless thousands get blocked). BMW systems are susceptible to blocking, it happened to one of mine in the past. I used Sonax, the result, a yellow gel formed in the reservoir and tubes. Virtually all BMW fluid had been drained as well. The "mix" clearly did not work. I cleaned the system myself to avoid any potential marks at the dealers, even though the warranty was in place.

Looks like I did the right thing in view of the above.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Those Sun articles are the reason of this topic.
Thankfully I've not had this issue, but my premixed bottle did end up with the gloopy coagulation, and I ended up pouring some in before I noticed.
I did have some Sonax winter additive which I used so I think I got a out of jail free card with that one.

So for the last 6 months I've been using the Genuine 50ml BMW concentrate, which is good stuff.
But obviously winter is here.

I've ordered 5l of the BMW winter screen wash of the bay, and I will dilute that down and see how I get on. Not cheap though at £16 for 5 L. 

Thanks for all the comments. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

shine247 said:


> It is a tricky one, he has used something that they say caused the problem, should the product manufacturer be liable? (Little chance of that unless thousands get blocked). BMW systems are susceptible to blocking, it happened to one of mine in the past. I used Sonax, the result, a yellow jell formed in the reservoir and tubes. Virtually all BMW fluid had been drained as well. The "mix" clearly did not work. I cleaned the system myself to avoid any potential marks at the dealers, even though the warranty was in place.
> 
> Looks like I did the right thing in view of the above.


They must have some trick washer system :lol: rejects anything without bmw logo!

A bit of a PITA, I wouldn't use Morrison's fluid, but I'm surprised that happened with Sonax


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I see AM Details have a new hydrophobic screen wash.

https://www.amdetails.co.uk/screen-wash-ready-to-use-five-litre

I knew they had it in development but saw it on their website a couple of days ago. I'd give it a go if I hadn't already bought H2go.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Shame it's not a concentrate chris. Surprised AW Clarity wasn't mentioned. I use it at 1:9 all year round and the 5L I bought gives me 50L of screenwash total. Added bonus of topping up glass sealants also.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've always just used the Prestone stuff from Tesco, picked it up whenever it's been on offer for £3 for 5 litres (ready to use, not concentrated). Have any of you found the cheaper washer fluids degrade any coatings you have on the glass or paint?


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

What's better - AG's Windscreen solution or Angelwax's Clarity. What is people's experience of this?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I had the same with The Dreaded BMW washers blocking. Here's my filter



New one put in and tank cleaned out so looking for a replacement screen wash to use or just stick to BMW's own.

What's different about Bms screenwash compared to others?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

jr2007 said:


> I've always just used the Prestone stuff from Tesco, picked it up whenever it's been on offer for £3 for 5 litres (ready to use, not concentrated). Have any of you found the cheaper washer fluids degrade any coatings you have on the glass or paint?


This is something I've always been curious about. I've been using c2v3 on my windscreen in the van as I've not got round to cleaning the glass properly and then treat it to either g5 or G1 depending on what I put my hands on first when I'm doing it. 
I can confirm that the cheap stuff I've put in the van from somewhere like ecp or Tesco has stripped the c2 from the screen now... I do however fully appreciate it's not a glass sealant though


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Enumero said:


> This is something I've always been curious about. I've been using c2v3 on my windscreen in the van as I've not got round to cleaning the glass properly and then treat it to either g5 or G1 depending on what I put my hands on first when I'm doing it.
> I can confirm that the cheap stuff I've put in the van from somewhere like ecp or Tesco has stripped the c2 from the screen now... I do however fully appreciate it's not a glass sealant though


Or has the wiper blade action stripped the sealant, every time you put the wipers on, you have a mechanical scraper moving over your windscreen.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive been using Autoglym trade washer additive for 15 years in BMWs never had a problem. On the face of it its a bit pricy but its highly dilutable and cleans well at sub zero. I would never buy ready mixed as its an expensive way to buy water.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You can pick up genuine 5L of BMW screenwash for 14 quid delivered. Neat it’s good for -63 C and dilutes 3:1 for about -7 protection. I run this all year round now. 

I’ve got an experiment for the summer, to use some Einszett Kristallklar Premium, water and bio-ethanol, but to be fair, it works out the same cost of buying the BMW stuff. I used to love this 5 years ago and just found a bottle in my garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

I use the Vw’s premium washer fluid in my bmw and it’s 50% methanol... so good to very cold temps if neat but normal 1:25 is fine and it costs me about £4 for 5litres if I recall (with good discount)


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

tosh said:


> You can pick up genuine 5L of BMW screenwash for 14 quid delivered. Neat it's good for -63 C and dilutes 3:1 for about -7 protection. I run this all year round now.
> 
> I've got an experiment for the summer, to use some Einszett Kristallklar Premium, water and bio-ethanol, but to be fair, it works out the same cost of buying the BMW stuff. I used to love this 5 years ago and just found a bottle in my garage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you advise where I can get it for that price please

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

andy198712 said:


> I use the Vw's premium washer fluid in my bmw and it's 50% methanol... so good to very cold temps if neat but normal 1:25 is fine and it costs me about £4 for 5litres if I recall (with good discount)


That's a good price, where do you buy that from, TPS? I also use VW screenwash and it costs around £4.70 for 1 Litre. Unless you are referring to the Quantum Premium screenwash?


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

yeah i'm on about Quantum premium screen wash concentrate. straight from VW dealership, its what they use as far as i know.... its a trade discount but you can normally talk them around that I'm sure!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

andy198712 said:


> yeah i'm on about Quantum premium screen wash concentrate. straight from VW dealership, its what they use as far as i know.... its a trade discount but you can normally talk them around that I'm sure!


Thought that was the case. The Quantum Premium does look good and the price is decent too. This is the screenwash that I use (part number G052164M2)
http://www.vwgenuineparts.co.uk/images/G052164M2-95-1-800.jpg
Never had an issue with it and have been using it for around 10 years. I've read that the VW screenwash is manufactured by Wurth but haven't been able to confirm though.


----------

